# The wife's Hyper9 Mini Drag car



## Juiced2 (Aug 12, 2021)

Hello all. Long time patron, but lost my password ( and OLD email) so I am starting again. 

Here is our latest DIY off road projects. A converted Legends car for the wife ( A previous blower car driver) to drag race in our retirement years. This is my 8th build from our garage. 
I am Drag racing a converted small tire Kawasaki. They both use Batteries from a wrecked Chevy Volt. Hers has a Hyper 9/SME controller with direct drive to the differential. Mine is a Motenergy 1507 AC Motor/ SME controller via chain.
Fun stuff! 
Ed


----------



## Chris_W (Aug 16, 2021)

Juiced2 said:


> Hello all. Long time patron, but lost my password ( and OLD email) so I am starting again.
> 
> Here is our latest DIY off road projects. A converted Legends car for the wife ( A previous blower car driver) to drag race in our retirement years. This is my 8th build from our garage.
> I am Drag racing a converted small tire Kawasaki. They both use Batteries from a wrecked Chevy Volt. Hers has a Hyper 9/SME controller with direct drive to the differential. Mine is a Motenergy 1507 AC Motor/ SME controller via chain.
> ...


H


----------



## Chris_W (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi Ed
I’m thinking about using a Hyper 9 dual shaft direct to differential(s) in an old series Land Rover. The diffs are 4.7:1
I’m curious about what gearing you have in your diff and how the performance is “off the line”?
Chris


----------



## Juiced2 (Aug 12, 2021)

Chris_W said:


> Hi Ed
> I’m thinking about using a Hyper 9 dual shaft direct to differential(s) in an old series Land Rover. The diffs are 4.7:1
> I’m curious about what gearing you have in your diff and how the performance is “off the line”?
> Chris


Hey Chris,
We have no transmission and just switched from a 4.3 to 5.13. Off the line is great, but it is a light car. 
Will you be keeping the Transmission? 
Ed


----------



## Chris_W (Aug 16, 2021)

I’m hoping to ditch the gearbox/transfer case for simplicity - plus Land Rover series gearboxes/transfer cases are notoriously leak and noisy. It should be fairly light without a rad, engine, gearbox, and fuel tank and the body panels are aluminum. The 2.25 litre engine only puts out 77hp so top end would not be a problem. I’m just worried about getting going? My other thought is to go with a tesla small drive unit but that might be a lot costlier


----------



## Juiced2 (Aug 12, 2021)

What diameter tire and total weight of the vehicle ( estimated) will this be? 

Ed


----------



## Chris_W (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi Ed

The tires are 235/85 R16 = 31.7”
The stock weight of the truck with fuel is 2950lbs. After taking out the ICE stuff it would probably be a wash with batteries, motor and controls

Chris


----------



## Juiced2 (Aug 12, 2021)

Hey Chris

Without the transmission, you may have a tough time getting it to move quickly, but with that gear ratio, it would work. The nice thing about AC over DC is the 8000 rpm vs 5500. 
We use old Volt batteries, They are cheap and a lot lighter than lead.


----------

